# Wah Options



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

My 7 year old daughter says I need a Wah for Father’s Day.

Besides the obvious choices, what brands should I look at. I’ve heard great things about RMC.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The GAS is strong in the little one. One day I foresee she will own more guitars than she can play.


----------



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

JAM Wahcko


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think the Cry Baby is a standard thing for a good reason, most people seem to like them.

All those mini wahs are great to put on a board, save space.

I still kind of want a Boss PW-10. It’s discontinued and I don’t even know if it’s still out there new anywhere. It has lots of different wahs and distortions, but doesn’t do fuzz-wah, which is kind of sad.

I had a Morley fuzz-wah-volume at one time. I didn’t much care for the volume, that pedal needed to be out the circuit when it wasn’t a wah pedal, and I thought the fuzz sounded extreme, as in bad. But now I think I would have found a use, and having fuzz on a treadle is a fantastic idea. The volume part of that pedal did suck though.

There are several t-wah and cocked wah type pedals that have an expression input, like the AW-3 or the EHX Cock Fight. I like the expression pedal input because so many wah pedal pots seem to crap out. I can’t quite tell if the Cock Fight is a fuzz-wah or wah with fuzz.

The EHX Next Step seems like some type of magic. I assume the Crying Wah version must sound good...looks a bit difficult, but no moving parts. They make a pedalboard cradle for it.

You can buy the circuit board for the Cry Baby. I was thinking of buying one and putting it in a DVP-3. Or you could put it in a box and figure out how to control it with an expression pedal. I think the circuit is expecting a 100k pot.

Have you ever seen the Cry Baby rack unit? It has 6 control pedal inputs, because stages are big and you wouldn’t want to be far from a wah. Only $700. It has all sorts of control over the range and depth. I think all the signature versions of the Cry Baby are variations on the range, depth and the inductor.

I have a Morley “Black Gold” wah. I had a newer Morley for a very short time in the 1990s, but it didn’t sound anything like the ones from the 70s and 80s. I blend clean signal in parallel to the wah, otherwise it doesn’t sound that great.

My plan right now is to use a multi-effects unit for anything I use very little of. The multi-effects tend to have all sorts of wah variations available, the one I have should be able to do everything the PW-10 does [and fuzz-wah]. I’m finding that is probably going to involve a lot tweaking to get it setup to be useful. It seems like you can never be sure how much volume you’re going to get from each effect or patch. If it has a preamp on, it’s loud, if it is just one, like a rotary or something it is quiet. And it seems to vary widely with each guitar. More of a project or a tool than much fun.


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

MJM Ulysse or Jam Wahcko


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

The Xotic Wah let’s you tailor the sound a fair bit to your liking.






Xotic Wah – Xotic California







xotic.us


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Being a person who likes wah but uses it very sparingly, I would be inclined to try one of the small footprint wahs available.

I have a couple of Dunlops and they sound fine, but they take up a fair bit of real estate for how frequently I use one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using a Plutoneium ChiWahWah for a few years now. It's a bit different in the way it works from a regular wah. But I like it to the point that I have 2 of it. LOL 
As already mentioned, you should try those ones with smaller footprints. Dunlop makes them now too.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the Fulltone Clyde, I’ve had a couple over the years and they both sounded great, I upgraded a couple of years ago to get the newer version with the fuzz friendly buffer. I also really like the RMC 6.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Read this, before making a decision. The Technology of Wah Pedals


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Try and get your hands on a vintage Colorsound, much more pedal travel than a CryBaby, easier to control your tone. I've played mine since buying it new in '74. I also own a few CryBabies but never could adjust to the very short pedal throw as I often use the wah to zero-in some specific tone rather than going wahckety-wah. ;-)


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Clyde Deluxe


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

I can confirm the ''good things'' about RMC. I played quite few model and end up ordering a custom RMC4 picture wah. RMC10 and RMC11 are also based on classic, just different personnalities. So much great wah on the market (Xotic, Wilson, Fulltone, Area 51...).


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Guncho said:


> The GAS is strong in the little one. One day I foresee she will own more guitars than she can play.


That is a certainty... whether or not she becomes a player, she will inherit too many guitars to play from me when I’m dead.

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

David's gas station said:


> I can confirm the ''good things'' about RMC. I played quite few model and end up ordering a custom RMC4 picture wah. RMC10 and RMC11 are also based on classic, just different personnalities. So much great wah on the market (Xotic, Wilson, Fulltone, Area 51...).


What is custom about your RMC4?

Axe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Axe Dragon said:


> What is custom about your RMC4?
> 
> Axe
> 
> ...


Option 2 from the site plus a special request.
I asked G. Teese to have a faster transition in the low range to achieve the feel of an old Vox/cry Baby (à la Dazed and confused intro). He used another pot and nailed that vibe/tone.



RMC4-PICTURE WAH



Note: The range/throw on the regular Picture wah is really nice but too linear for what i was looking for.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

If a wah sounds weak when engaged, that's a deal-breaker for me. I tried the little Mooer Wahter. Cool looking pedal and great construction, but the output wasn't compensated in any way and it sounded thin.

My favourite mini-wah is the AMT WH1. Great little purple wah. I normally prefer switchless wahs, but I'm happy to make an exception for this one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My budda budwah sounded good, fairly vocal tonality.


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Budda said:


> My budda budwah sounded good, fairly vocal tonality.


I forgot this one. The Bud-wah is indeed a really vocal wah and works especially well with drive. A bit to aggressive on clean to my opinion.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Budda said:


> My budda budwah sounded good, fairly vocal tonality.


I was watching a That Pedal Show video and they were raving about the “black label” version of this pedal, and not liking the PW-10 at all.

I see Peavey was making a version of this? Are either or both still being made? Are they of similar quality?

Peavey’s Reverb ad. Not shipping to Canada.








Budda Volume/Boost Pedal | Reverb Canada


The Budda Volume/Boost pedal has all the features to be at home on even the most discriminating player's pedal board. Special circuitry allows the Budda Volume pedal to operate in either buffered active mode or bypassed passive mode. In active mode, if the battery is low, the pedal will auto...




reverb.com


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a standard Cry Baby and I really like it. I also have a Teese Wah that's nice as well. The Cry Baby is my go-to wah and I find it's better than I had expected. Works great with all the pedals I've tried it with.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I also like the Clyde Deluxe, I've had one for years now.
Another good one I own is a Wilson Rippah Q wah, they have many options in their line.

I had an Xotic wah and it had the smoothest/best treadle that I tried, but there was almost too much to tweak.


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Read this, before making a decision. The Technology of Wah Pedals


This is intense! I’ve been reading it in bits and pieces since you posted it a couple days ago.

Thanks!

Axe

PS: I’m an engineer by study so I can almost partially understand it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

RG Keen and I started corresponding in 1991. He serves as consulting engineer for Truetone/Visual Sound. My hero. The site has a huge array of great resources.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I've had one of these for a long time and am very happy with it.


----------

